# Ryan ST-M Repair Manual



## David paqua (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm building a Ryan STM replica from a set of Ev Cassgeneris drawings and I wondered if anybody knows of a assembly or repair manual avaelable. The military must have had one published to be able to work on these trainers. I suppose I could go to the Smithsonian I just haven't gone that far yet. Anybody?

Dave


----------



## bobm4360 (Aug 17, 2013)

Have you seen this one? Ryan ST-A Operation and Service Manual

Regards,
Bob


----------

